# Parenting chat



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls i thought i would set this thread up for you

so get chatting

miriam, maia is so sweet and tiny and looks just like you.....thanks for the cuddle


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ok lets start with this ...shes cute but was up from 10 till 330 am!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just like her mum it seems lol


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Oooooooooo i like this.... 

Needs more of us tho


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kelly you might have to wait a while for me lol

sazzle will be across soon im sure


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Kara bout 9 months will be fine Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

about 9 months soons prefect to me lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh i hope sazzle and her 2 girls are ok monday wasnt it she was going in    any tips how to get my maia to sleep kelly i knew i would have a monster !


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Can i join this thread ladies?  

Miriam maia is like you   I havent got any tips at all ,

Kelly are your twins good hun xx

spooks ~Hows your little girl ? whats her name hun ?

sazzle ~Hope everything is ok with ur twins cant wait to see a photo, 

Hugs to anyone i have missed ,


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Try get a routine going... bout 9-10pm give her a bath, letting her cry, the feed her and swaddle her and put her down in a quite dark room. Im using the light from our lamps in the living room and bedroom. the main lights go off at 9.30, so they can associated bedtime with darkness. Just let her cry, she will tire herself out. 

Emma the babies are fab, Mason is asleep on my atm and Phoebe is in the living room with mike and josh. Hows j??

Spooks i havent heard anything from u woman...

Sarah hurry with ur news.. hope ur ok x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maia has just made the news

omg this is amazing


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

orrr bless im sooo proud


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just wanted to say how lovely it was to meet maia and sam.

they are both beautiful babies

thank you maia for my lovely cwtch.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192734.0


----------

